# Need reviews



## thechosenone (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi

Can anybody give me there review on Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam book?

Did any one use it? Did you try to solve all chapters or only those related to your PM?


----------



## nicoga3000 (Jan 2, 2014)

Honestly? I bought it and studied with it for a bit, but I would NEVER recommend it to anyone. It's not that the problems were too hard (although some were), it's more that I felt like they were way too much like college exam style questions and not PE style problems. I think that, for the money, you're much better off grabbing another set of exam style problems (one from an odd-ball publisher even).

If you REALLY feel like you need or want to study from it, pick up an older edition. Don't spend the money on the new one - any code dependent problem will be easy enough to work around. The material and level of difficulty will be the same.

That being said!

If you do buy it (which I'm still suggesting you don't...), don't even bother with sections not related to you discipline. I really only did problems from the structural side. I flipped through the others, but they didn't look to be worth my time. I also didn't stress over problems I couldn't solve in my sections - often times it was because it was discussing a topic I KNEW wouldn't be on the exam. Either that, or it was just FAR too in depth for an exam style problem.


----------



## emeschew (Jan 3, 2014)

^Agreed.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 3, 2014)

I took the exam in 2007, so i can't speak for the CERM practice problem now, but I found the ones I used very helpful. Hard? Yes! A lot harder than what you'll see on the exam. But after working all the practice problems in the subject I planned to study I felt I was overprepared for the exam, which is what I wanted.


----------

